# JoBurg Unfurnished Rentals - Oven included



## cape penguin (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello,

We will be moving to JoBurg at the end of October and looking to rent an unfurnished apartment. I am wondering if most/all unfurnished rentals come with the stove/cooktop ? We have a good induction cooktop that we could take with us if we will be able to use it, but if they are always included we would sell it or give it to family. Or could we change the one out if there is one ? Here in France, you getting nothing at all in an unfurnished apartment, sometimes not even the cupboards, but it seem SA might be different.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

cape penguin said:


> Hello,
> 
> We will be moving to JoBurg at the end of October and looking to rent an unfurnished apartment. I am wondering if most/all unfurnished rentals come with the stove/cooktop ? We have a good induction cooktop that we could take with us if we will be able to use it, but if they are always included we would sell it or give it to family. Or could we change the one out if there is one ? Here in France, you getting nothing at all in an unfurnished apartment, sometimes not even the cupboards, but it seem SA might be different.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi,

In Cape Town all the unfurnished I have seen come with stove. 

Usually what I have seen when they mean unfurnished is: no bed, T.V. couch stuff like that. 

Website will usually tell you what is included in the apartment.


----------



## cape penguin (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for the response 2fargone. Most of the ads I have seen for unfurnished only talk about the fridge, dishwasher, washing machine or space for X number of applicances and rarely talk about the stove. That is what led me to believe it is usually included.


----------



## rooineckrsa (Jan 10, 2013)

If the rental does not have a stove,Forget about it.The ad must stipulate no stove.99% of all rentals have stoves.If you intend living in Hillbrow,Berea or Yoeville "run down areas of jhb" you are lucky to have a front door but as said before stoves are not normally mentioned because its a fixture in the place


----------

